# How much does a yard of salt weight



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok Guys
Being that I just got a V box and will be buying bulk salt this year it got me thinking about how much does a yard of salt weight. Now I know that wet salt will weigh a little more but I'm speaking in general terms here.
If my spreader will hold 1.5 cubic yards what will that come out to in terms of the weight of the salt? 
Then I have to add the weight of the box and see what that totals. I'm running a 2001 Chev 3/4 HD. I know I will need to add springs,called the local guy and he says go with air bags add 3500 pounds to what you can haul. I see alot of pickups loaded with salt and there bumper is dragging the ground. I do not abuse my trucks. Any thoughts.

Regards Mike


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Salt Cake @ 2430# per cubic yard 
Coarse [email protected] 1350# per cubic yard
Fine Salt @ 2025# per cubic yard


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Mick said:


> Salt Cake @ 2430# per cubic yard
> Coarse [email protected] 1350# per cubic yard
> Fine Salt @ 2025# per cubic yard


Mick
What is Salt Cake?

Thanks Mike


----------

